# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What are you reading?

## Sparrow

Hoping to get some ideas of books to read!

I'm currently reading Tatja Soli's "The Forgetting Tree".

----------


## L

I dont have much time to read anymore. It's mostly college based stuff.

----------


## Monroe

Currently reading "The Werewolf of Paris" by Guy Endore. I'm not too far into it yet, but it's intriguing so far.

----------


## Chocolate

50 Shades of Grey  ::

----------


## Sparrow

^lol..I read them.  

I'm now reading, "The Drama of a Gifted Child".  Very insightful...

----------


## WineKitty

I just started "In Cold Blood" by Truman Capote.

----------


## The Wanderer

5th Horseman by James Patterson

----------


## Cam

You are not your Brain.

----------


## CityofAngels

Zarathushtra in the Gathas and in the Greek and Roman Classics by Geiger and Windishmann.

----------


## Antidote



----------


## huppypuppy

http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wye-Was-...+Was+Forgotten



This is a e-book written by a wonderful friend of mine, Dianne Carroll OAM, founder of a big transport charity in Australia, the Trans-Help Foundation (http://www.http://www.transhelpfoundation.com.au/

----------


## anonymid

> The Mayor of Casterbridge by Thomas Hardy. True to his form, I can see disaster on the horizon...



Hardy is great; I need to read him more often. I read _Casterbridge_ too long ago to remember how it ended, but the opening is unforgettably harsh.

----------


## Ironman

51QmT7XQ1GL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg
"Stop the Wheel, I Want to Get Off!" by Susan Stafford, Ph.D.
Susan Stafford, original hostess and letter turner of Wheel of Fortune (1974 pilots - October 1982) tells of her life before, during, and after her job on Wheel.

She left Wheel to work with cancer patients and then leprosy patients, and has a PhD!

----------


## anonymid

Re-reading _Romeo and Juliet_ in the new Arden edition. I'll be attending a performance on December 1st.

----------


## Demerzel

_Manna_ by Marshall Brain

----------


## Grand Jete

Floating in My Mother's Palm by Ursula Hegi

----------


## grimmnaux

This.

I've started listening to audiobooks lately. It's been an alright experience with audiobooks so far; I have to concentrate harder while listening to them. Your experience also depends upon how good the narrator is. Been listening  'Beyond Exile' by J.L.Bourne and 'Perdido street station' by China Mieville.

----------


## Apocalyptic

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/872333.Blue_Bloods

I will begin reading this.

----------


## anonymid

I read two short stories by Tolstoy today, "How Much Land Does a Man Need?" and "Three Hermits." And I'm still slowly working my through all the notes in the Arden _Romeo and Juliet_.

----------


## shelbster18

I'm not reading it right now but starting sometime this week, I'm going to read Sleepwalker by Wendy Corsi Staub. I want to get my exams out of the way first before I start reading it. xD I haven't read since I started my third semester of school, unless you count essays for my English class. I love a good mystery. =)

----------


## Cam

Anatomy & Physiology :/

----------


## shelbster18

I'm more than halfway through with Sleepwalker. It's pretty good. I always love how the author keeps the suspense going.  ::):

----------


## Hannahstrange

Perversity Think Tank by Supervert

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Dane

I'm reading "The Hobbit" and books 6-11 of Livy's history of Rome (in English, unfortunately).

----------


## transcending

Just finished reading Just Kids by Patti Smith. Cool book.

----------


## Demerzel

Just finished, "The Big Short: Inside the Doomsday Machine" by Michael Lewis. It was awesome  ::D:

----------


## anonymid

_Illuminations_ - Arthur Rimbaud, translated by John Ashbery

----------


## WineKitty

I finished IN COLD BLOOD by Truman Capote and highly recommend it.  Excellent novel!

I am currently a bit over halfway done with "Young Hearts Crying" by Richard Yates who also authored the more famous "Revolutionary Road".  Yates is a wonderful writer who richly brings his characters to life.

----------


## Yossarian

Hell's Angels by Hunter S. Thompson

----------


## Meadowlark

_South Riding_ by Winifred Holtby

----------


## JesusChild

Would like to start by Wishing Everybody a Happy New Year, I hope everybody had a great Christmas, Hanukkah, etc what ever you celebrated I hope it was blessed.  I am currently reading Hercule Poirot Christmas a Hercule Poirot mystery by Agatha Christie who is one of my all time favorite writers I am also a fan of the Hercule Poirot series itself.

----------


## L



----------


## Demerzel

Moneyball by Michael Lewis

----------


## peace

A breath of snow and ashes by Diana Gabaldon

----------


## anonymid

_The Faerie Queene_. Currently in Book III.

----------


## shelbster18

River's End by Nora Roberts. =)

----------


## Demerzel

The Way of Kings by Brandon Sanderson. The title sounds goofy, but the book's really good so far.

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## CrysCringle

How to Be a Woman by Caitlin Moran

----------


## EnjoyLife

> 



That book has  really odd ending :/

----------


## shelbster18

Remember Me by Marry Higgins Clark.

----------


## Koalafan

Lord of the rings  :Tongue:

----------


## JesusChild

ReReading Game of Thrones. Sigh I know I'm so behind, I started reading last year but due to other circumstances I put it aside and ended up reading other books and never got around to it and so I've made it my goal to read this book and move on through the series, I haven't even seen the TV series.  On the side I was reading a book called The Drop it is the last of the Harry Bosch books for now.  Harry Bosch has been an established character of author Michael Connelly since his first book The Black Echo 21 years ago.

----------


## Yossarian

The Great Train Robbery by Michael Crichton

----------


## panda



----------


## Anteros

Becoming Dr. Q

----------


## Cam

Re-reading the Harry Potter series  ::

----------


## anonymid



----------


## mooncake

_The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_. 

I've been meaning to read this series for so many years, but I'm only now finally getting round to it! So far, I like it.

----------


## Dane

"The Complete Roman Army"

----------


## shelbster18

I got some more books at the library again today. I finished two thick books in less than two weeks. My new one I'm going to start reading is The Search by Nora Roberts.

----------


## Lmatic3030

Into the Wild

----------


## Meadowlark

_The Help_ by Kathryn Stockett

----------


## JustGaara

For class: Racism: A Short History... It's okay so far.

For me: The Myth of Sisyphus... I'm looking for answers lol.

----------


## Chocolate

The Walking Dead comics  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

Lots of Young Adult and kid books. 

Just got finished with the third book in the Across the Universe series.
Can't wait till the third book of the Divergent series
Am reading the 2nd book in the Legend series
And am waiting very impatiently for the next 39 Clues Cahills vs Vespers series.

----------


## Koalafan

Just ripped through the steve jobs bio. Man...talk about a brilliant guy who's also a major prick  :Tongue:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Winter of the World, book 2 of the Century Trilogy by Ken Follett

----------


## Daniel C

Currently somewhere halfway reading 'Disgrace' by Coetzee. It's rather dark but very fascinating. His style is so uncompromising. I think I may already add him to my list of favourite authors.

----------


## mooncake

_The Blade Itself_ by Joe Abercrombie

----------


## anonymid



----------


## Otherside



----------


## L

oh how I want to be able to read something not college related - I started this for my exams but cant make out a word its telling me  ::(:

----------


## shelbster18

The Reef by Nora Roberts.

----------


## metamorphosis

_The Spirituality Of Imperfection
_
n

----------


## Sagan

The Pale Blue Dot by the one and only  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

_Dolores Claiborne_ by Stephen King

----------


## Tinkerbell

Just finished Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip Dick  - the inspiration for the movie Blade Runner.  Would recommend.  ::

----------


## metamorphosis

_ The Spirituality Of Imperfection ( Storytelling and the Search For Meaning) 
_by, Ernest Kurtz and Katherine Ketcham

http://upsherises.blogspot.com/2012/...erfection.html

http://pdfsharez.com/the-spiritualit...ch-for-meaning

----------


## barefootbeauty

Book 1 of Pretty Little Liars

----------


## TetraStylis

marching powder by rusty young. addiction support worker recommended it a few years ago but i never got round to it, quite into it now though. it wasnt an addiction therapy tool so much; amazingly, she was a real person with me, she just thought i'd appreciate it. bit slow starting but it got going well enough.

----------


## persephony

I'm working my way through _Lolita_, _Madame Bovary_, _Les Miserables_, and a Wonder Woman comic. Hoping to read the _Mortal instruments_ ​series soon  ::D:

----------


## tal



----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## Member11

Lee Lofland's Police Procedure and Investigation

----------


## Antidote



----------


## Otherside

Well it's disturbing.

----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## Meadowlark

Re-reading _The Great Gatsby_.  It's even better the second time around.

----------


## Anteros



----------


## ashes

_Candide_ de Voltaire

(And more like _try_ to read... I can't get my mind to shut up and focus. It keeps flitting around, like a panicked moth. Still, I'll get through it. >_<)

----------


## L

> 



I love this book

----------


## L



----------


## Antidote



----------


## WineKitty

Silver Linings Playbook.  Only a quarter of the way through and it's already 1000X better than the movie.

----------


## Chantellabella

Mountains beyond Mountains by Tracy Kidder and Michael French

----------


## panda



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## mooncake

Almost done.

----------


## Antidote



----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Lost Control Again



----------


## Coffee

I read this today and I quite enjoyed it: 



and I'm starting this one but feel it'll take me a lot longer to finish:

----------


## huppypuppy

I've just start reading this book:



A Truckie's Dream: The Allan Scott Story: His Official Biography is the story of how a boy from rural Milang in South Australia became one of Australia's richest and well respected road transport operators

----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## Otherside

Since everyone has been going on about it, and I want to know what all the fuss is about.

----------


## metamorphosis

This being one of my favorite novels of all time. I start reading it and i can't put it down!*

Chaim Potok-* _My Name Is Asher Lev_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Name_Is_Asher_Lev

)

*


*

Another good novel by him! Some consider his best.*


Chaim Potok-* _The Chosen_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chosen_(Potok_novel)

----------


## VickieKitties



----------


## WineKitty

Finishing up  "About a Boy" by Nick Hornsby...been reading way too much heavy dark stuff.

Next up:  The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka

----------


## Tinkerbell

Had five days off work in a row and stayed home and just read.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm currently reading this book that my friend who suffers from BPD recommended to me. I don't have Borderline but I thought it'd be interesting to learn more about it.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid

Re-reading for the third or fourth time:

----------


## anonymid



----------


## metamorphosis

> Next up:  The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka



Good choice! ;D



This is what I'm reading:




> This series of intimate and penetrating portraits of male addicts provides a unique window on how men relate to drugs and alcohol -- and why so many are drawn to these substances. Representing the full spectrum of American life these tragic histories of a millionaire CEO, a former major league baseball player, a Vietnam war veteran, a gay convict, and others are painful examples of how alcoholism manifests itself in every corner of society. The causes of addiction slowly emerge in a subtle and multifaceted web of factors that show how simplistic the Alcoholics Anonymous and other disease models actually are. It is from these insights and the practicality of treating these men that the author is able to offer new and invaluable advice for devising appropriate treatment strategies.Poignant and deeply moving, Message in a Bottle brings us to a fuller understanding of these men, ourselves, and the world we live in.




http://www.amazon.com/Message-Bottle.../dp/0684827204

----------


## merc

This summer I read two books that I really liked one was "The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Frye" and the other was "Swimming."
The first was about a retired man who sets off on a long walk to prevent a former co-worker from dying of cancer. The other was about an athlete who's life was competitive swimming and how and why she was able to do this. Very interesting.

----------


## L

I just finished the Hunger Games serous...not sure what to read next

----------


## Chantellabella

Catching Fire again...............before the movie comes out.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

*The Ultimate Medicine: Dialogues with a Realized Master*





> _The Ultimate Medicine_  is not for those who like their spirituality watered down, but for  serious students searching for awareness. Sri Nisargadatta Maharaj  (1897-1981) lived and taught in a small apartment in the slums of  Bombay. A realized master of the Tantric Nath lineage, he supported  himself and his family by selling cheap goods in a small booth on the  streets outside his tenement for many years. His life exemplified the  concept of absolute nonduality of being. In this volume, Maharaj shares  the highest truth of nonduality in his own unique way. His teaching  style is abrupt, provocative, and immensely profound, cutting to the  core and wasting little effort on inessentials. His terse but potent  sayings are known for their ability to trigger shifts in consciousness,  just by hearing or reading them."The point is that man freed from his  fetters is morality personified. Such a man therefore does not need any  moralistic injunctions in order to live righteously. Free a man from his  bondage and thereafter everything else will take care of itself. On the  other hand, man in his unredeemed state cannot possibly live morally,  no matter what moral teaching he is given. It is an intrinsic  impossibility, for his very foundation is immorality. That is, he lives a  lie, a basic contradiction: functioning in all his relationships as the  separate entity he believes himself to be, whereas in reality no such  separation exists. His every action therefore does violence to other  'selves' and other 'creatures,' which are only manifestations of the  unitary consciousness. So Society had to invent some restraints in order  to protect itself from its own worst excesses and thereby maintain some  kind of status quo. The resulting arbitrary rules, which vary with  place and time and therefore are purely relative, it calls 'morality,'  and by upholding this man-invented 'idea' as the highest goodâoftentimes  sanctioned by religious 'revelation' and scripturesâsociety has  provided man with one more excuse to disregard the quest for liberation  or relegate it to a fairly low priority in his scheme of things."

----------


## JesusChild

Currently reading Broken Music. A Memoir by Sting.  Say what you want about The Quality of Stings Solo work but he has a deep understanding of song writing and musical theory, he is very well spoken and well read having been a former English Teacher before his music career with The Police.  Though it may be long winded to fans only interested in getting to the nuts and bolts of his life, it works in revealing not just Sting but just as important Gordon Sumner (Stings real name) Young Gordon growing up in a time of Masculine thinking, where Men had to be Men.  

Hearing The Beatles, Rogers and Hammerstein, Jazz music that will shape young Gordon's life, his introduction to English literature and discovering The Guitar and Jimmy Hendrix for the first time.  Even the stuff in the Adult Stings life is in its own way interesting, The Trip with his wife to a ceremony in Brazil, to take part in eating the Ayachua plant a holistic plant said to have been taken by The Writer William S Boroughs. 

Sting may be irrelevant to a modern generation, he may be forgotten by those who consider his music bland and absolete and while his flame may be lost to more modern era acts, his lyrics still speak to us, he is an artist of variable styles in corporating, World, Jazz, Reggae, Punk, Blues into his music. I could skip a few pages but I have been listen to alot of his music again, I like him, I have the same musical thought process. 

Don't expect a long autobiography, Sting breaks it down into the most important people and events that shaped his life and don't expect him if were or are a Police fan to go into his hate relationship with Stewart Copeland, Yes Stewart Copeland hates Sting.

----------


## VickieKitties

dahmerderf1.jpg

----------


## Antidote

451964.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

Tonight? People magazine. Bubblegum for the mind.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I read this today and I quite enjoyed it:



I'm so glad you recommended this book to moi! <3 I still haven't finished it, made it halfway... and recently returned the book back to the school library. I just been so busy with schoolwork. I did order my very own copy off Amazon yesterday morning though; it should arrive next week or so  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Demerzel

Cosmos by Carl Sagan, and another book that shall remain unnamed.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and up next is The Road which I heard about in the Random Thought thread.

I'm also technically reading The Walking Dead, Red Rover Charlie, and Crossed whenever the new issues come out.

----------


## Yossarian

Jack Kerouac - Maggie Cassidy

----------


## enfield

Crazy Loco Love: A Memoir.

want me to find a good quote from it? i can do that, in fact i like to do that. hold on let me see what's a good one, i was looking through my highlights earlier but nothing was really saying sharable to me. still nothing's saying that to me so i guess this will have to do, it's from the beginning but it's kind of saying what the whole book's going to be about. 





> This is a book about fathers and sons and how a boy of sixteen is told that he isnât a boy anymore but on the verge of becoming un hombre, and to be a man one must go out into the world and live and learn and not be afraid of screwing up. Enjoy! Thank you, gracias, from my familia to your familia.
> 
> You are a man now, and to be un hombre, a man must not only know right from wrong, he must also know who he is and who he isnât. Because if a man doesnât know who he is and who he isnât, then no matter how much he knows about right and wrong, he will always be like a fish out of water.
> 
> My mother, a woman, told me this, and Iâll tell you, mijo, that you will learn who you are and who you arenât in the next four or five years, because not to learn who you are and who you arenât in the next few years, my mother said, is to be missing the most important part of your whole life.



i could've choked when i read this. i didn't, but i could've. the good thing was there was nothing in my mouth at the time so i didn't. but what made it worse was i was on the bus near to other people when i read it. really not the place to consider your own existence or to do any self examination. then you get self conscious and it's just weird. i was reading to lose my surroundings. but i couldn't help it, what it said there really got to me. and i was really not expecting it, like reading is for escapism and fun for me, i want to read about _other_ people i want to lose myself in _their_ lives or ideas. that's one criteria i use to pick the books i read, if i'm confident it's going to do that or not. but then wham, i almost choked on what i read. i mean it's not all bad, but it's kind of bad. but better late to read it than never? can i claim delayed adolescence and get a few more years to figure out who i am and who i am not that way. because i don't really think i did that yet. and i do think i had a delayed adolescence. does this really mean im missing the most important part of my whole self. that sounds completely awful but according to this it does and my time is up to find it. that was the thought that when i first had it, could've caused me to choke. it was just a stroke of luck that i wasn't chewing anything at the time or taking a sip of water. maybe that was an omen and i do deserve some extra time for this. i hope there's some workaround to it. for you guys too, who didn't figure this out in time like i didn't.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> The Road which I heard about in the Random Thought thread.



I'm reading this right now. Cormac McCarthy's writing style is pretty different than what I'm used to.

----------


## enfield

im going to read the memoirs of emma goldman or richard wright next. i'm leaning a lot more towards richard wright's memoir but then hers kind of come first, so i'm thinking i should read hers, but hers are really long so i don't know if i'm ready to commit to those. and also there's this guy i really like and i watched this interview where he said he read her memoirs, all of them, and that they were worse than useless. like he had no appreciation at all for them you could tell. the interviewer didn't really know how to respond. like he brought her up and was expecting him to like her. but not only did he not like her, he'd read her memoirs and liked her even less because of it. so it really went in the worst way possible for him. and usually people don't read something that's long and stick with it only to say it was a complete waste of time when they finish it, so it sounded pretty bad to me to hear him say that. kind of worse than that though, almost devastating, i hated hearing him say what he said about the memoirs. people you like are supposed to like each other, that's the way things are supposed to be.  large parts of both memoirs are about chicago since they both lived in that city for awhile. but it's not really that they just lived there and went about their lives in the city, they were actually both really active in some loosely related things that were going on in chicago when they were there. for all i know it wasn't loosely related but pretty closely related. like the things he was involved in could be what the things she was involved in morphed into in the decades afterwards. there really was a lot going on in chicago during the times they were there. and after they were there too. in fact i'm realizing that there's a lot of interesting things that have happened in chicago, so now i'm kind of fascinated with the city's history. which is unusual since i can't think of too many places i care about the history of. like united states history, that's boring. but chicago history, i don't know, i'm thinking that might be interesting. i just keep finding more interesting things out about it as time goes on. it's probably a smart move to read about the chicago of the early 20th century before i read about what it was like closer to the middle of the century, but then again her memoirs are pretty long. hopefully the chicago part is all contained in the first one so i don't have to read both parts before i can move on to the other memoir (there's 2, part 1 and part 2).

also this other thing i have to read is one of jack londons short stories. i read all these comments on reddit about sled dogs, and some of them contained really good descriptions of sled dogs and the snow and stuff that made me want to read more. "to build a fire" is what the critics say is jack london at his best. it takes place somewhere snowy and it's about a traveler and his dog, so it fit the bill and i bought it. it was only a dollar.

----------


## Yossarian



----------


## Antidote

images.jpg

Finished. Was okay. She's not one for self-reflection though. And barely touched on her illness.

----------


## Antidote

51ETY3EWR5L.jpg

It was a chore to read (even though I read it in two sittings), because I was disgusted and enraged throughout it. Fairly triggery if you've experienced abuse in childhood too. Reading the reviews on goodreads afterwards, alerted me to the fact that the book could possibly have been fabricated or grossly embellished. Nearly everyone in his family claims he lied, but it's easy to see why they'd say that... Then I read an article on the author and he does seem like a somewhat sketchy character. So I am not sure what to make of any of this.

----------


## Lucid

Brandon Sanderson-The Stormlight Archive series.Pretty good if you like fantasy.

----------


## firestar



----------


## firestar

Very good, but it's hard to listen to as a sensitive person.

----------


## firestar



----------


## Otherside

> 



There's a film coming out based on that, isn't there? 

Is the book good?

----------


## firestar

> There's a film coming out based on that, isn't there? 
> 
> Is the book good?



The film came out, actually. It won a lot of Oscars, which is how I heard about it. 

It's pretty good so far. It's an interesting look at what people do when they can't afford a home and can't afford to retire.

----------


## firestar



----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> 51ETY3EWR5L.jpg
> 
> It was a chore to read (even though I read it in two sittings), because I was disgusted and enraged throughout it. Fairly triggery if you've experienced abuse in childhood too. Reading the reviews on goodreads afterwards, alerted me to the fact that the book could possibly have been fabricated or grossly embellished. Nearly everyone in his family claims he lied, but it's easy to see why they'd say that... Then I read an article on the author and he does seem like a somewhat sketchy character. So I am not sure what to make of any of this.



I think most of it is true. I read his brother Richard's biography - he became the scapegoated child after Dave was rescued. The brother's account corroborated his.

Their parents should have been put in prison. Society really let those kids down.

----------


## Lucid

The Exeter Book.

I've always been fascinated with history. It isn't really a book about history but it's idk interesting lol.

----------


## firestar

Started this today. It's a little amusing that a book I read when I was eight years old is so hard to understand in a different language.

----------


## Doseone

Who's In Charge?: Free Will and the Science of the Brain by Michael S. Gazzaniga.

I remember watching his Gifford lectures years ago and finding his work interesting. Now that the topic of determinism is in my head, it's the perfect time to read it.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Bad Blood by John Carreyrou

It's about the Theranos scandal... I've been on a binge lately, I listened to the 10+ hour podcast, watched several takes on YouTube, and plan to watch the TV adaptation after I'm done the book. 

Insane story. Real life is stranger than fiction.

----------

